# XML Parser anhand xsd erzeugen



## johndoe (13. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere xml Dateien die ich auslesen und in ein Datenbankschema schreiben möchte.
Die xml Dateien sind relativ komplex, einen Parser per Hand zu schreiben scheint mir also zu aufwändig. Ich habe aber zu den xml Dateien auch die dazugehörigen xsd Dateien.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mir anhand der xsd Dateien einen Parser generieren zu lassen?

Ich bin zwar beim googlen schon auf JAXB gestoßen, komme aber damit nicht weiter.


Danke!


----------



## nillehammer (13. Nov 2012)

Zum Erzeugen von Java-Klassen aus xsd gibt es ein Tool xjc. Hier ist eine Anleitung, die ich recht anschaulich finde: Generate Java class from XML Schema using JAXB ‘xjc’ command » the Open Tutorials

Damit hast Du Dein XML zumindest schon mal als Java-Objekte. Das Processing dieser kann natürlich auch wieder recht aufwendig werden...


----------



## KranzKrone (13. Nov 2012)

Natürlich gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, welche relativ einfach geht.

Java ist auch eine Insel – 13.7 JAXP als Java-Schnittstelle zu XML


----------

